# GLOCK



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am starting to put togehter my first order list for Glock. If anyone has an interest in purchasing one let me know. This will be my stocking dealer oreder. If you have a particular model, caliber in mind. Just send me and e-mail with what you are looking for and I will be more than happy to send you some pricing information. I would prefer you send me the information via e-mail.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim I was wondering if your store was open on 9 mile. Never heard of you thought one day I would ride out that way and check it out.A bit of a drive to find out your not open though.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I stopped by his store on Friday mid day and it's not open yet......


----------

